# Bargain Books March 2009



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your bargain books here! Think you've found a really good price on a book? Or the price on a bestseller has dropped? Post here! Free books have a separate thread....

For the February Bargain Books thread, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3075.0.html


----------



## David J. Guyton

*Hello everyone, please see my bargain here on this thread:*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4621.0.html

My book is *99 cents* and I am trying to get to #1 on Amazon on March 7th so I need everyone to buy within a certain time period.

>>> I am reimbursing the first 15 people who buy a Kindle version within this time period.

>>> I am also giving out a *FREE signed paperback * to one random participant.

>>> In addition, I am giving out a SECOND signed paperback to a lucky poster, JUST for posting in the thread above.


----------



## sebat

$7.99
Includes all 3 books in the trilogy...
The Sword of Bedwy
Luthen's Gamble
The Dragon King


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Looking forward to the bargains!!  Bring 'em on!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Hi guys.

Thanks for giving me this opportunity to tell you about my special offer. For a limited-time only, you can download my fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane for the low introductory price of $0.99. My book has been growing in popularity over the past few months, but up until a couple of days ago, it was not available to Kindle owners.

If you would like to take advantage of this special offer, then I invite you to visit my sales page below to download The Legend of Witch Bane to your Kindle for only $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

I am aware that Amazon has not yet updated my book page with product information or the customer reviews which are featured on my paperback sales page. So I encourage everyone to visit the following link to watch the trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane.






I thank everyone for their support and hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane.


----------



## mwvickers

Kevis,

I sent you a personal message.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

MW,

Thanks. I got your e-mail. You should have one from me in your inbox as well.


----------



## Rivery

Thanks for the offers.


----------



## wingfear

I have posted two novels for Kindle. Both are Science Fiction, and both are listing at $3.00 and selling for $2.40. Summaries and sample pages (as PDF files) are available at my website:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze89u9w/Novels2/Novels.html

On Amazon, the links are:


----------



## Seamonkey

Kevis, I picked it up yesterday; thanks!


----------



## CS

wingfear said:


> I have posted two novels for Kindle. Both are Science Fiction, and both are listing at $3.00 and selling for $2.40. Summaries and sample pages (as PDF files) are available at my website:
> 
> http://mysite.verizon.net/vze89u9w/Novels2/Novels.html
> 
> On Amazon, the links are:
> 
> The Tinker God
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001OW5THM
> 
> Beyond Detection
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001RTT6PI


Thanks. I just requested samples. Tinker God sounds especially cool.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much Kevis!!  I bought your book late last night and look forward to reading it.  And.... welcome!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Seamonkey,

Thank you very much for your support. I hope you enjoy the ride!


PraiseGod13

I cannot tell you how much I appreciate your support. Thank you for the warm welcome. And I hope you enjoy reading Witch Bane.


----------



## Seamonkey

Here is the newest Orbit book for $1.00.. looks explicit, just FYI.



*Pleasure Unbound*

Editorial Reviews
Review
"Sexy, dark and suspenseful, Pleasure Unbound will leave you breathless! Larissa Ione brings to life a riveting new world filled with sizzling sensuality, dark wit and wicked hot demons. Larissa Ione is an exciting new voice in paranormal romance!" -- Lara Adrian, author of Midnight Awakening

"Very dark, very sexy, and very creative. Ione's Demonica series will have the most jaded paranormal fans perking up!" -- Emma Holly, author of DEMON'S FIRE

"What a ride! Dark, sexy and very intriguing, this book gripped me from start to finish. I can't wait to read the next in the series!" -- NYT Bestselling author Nalini Singh

'Very dark, very sexy...' - Emma Holly, USA TODAY, Bestselling author of Demon's Fire 'Larissa Ione brings to life a riveting new world filled with sizzling sensuality, dark wit, and wicked hot demons.' - Lara Adrian, USA TODAY bestselling author of the Midnight Breed series 'Dangerously erotic, wonderfully satisfying... Ione nows how to make your heart race.' - Cheyenne McCray, New York Times bestselling author of Dark Magic

Product Description
Someone has been cutting up demons and removing their body parts, and this doesn't make sense to doctors Eidolon and Shade, the only surgeons in the world who care exclusively for demons. One patient after another has been arriving at the "demon ER" with missing internal organs, and Eidolon vows to find who has been targeting his race and for what purpose.To make matters worse for Eidolon's demon-kind, he's just gone and treated a female demon-slayer who heats his blood as no other has. Tayla is a sexy, lustful, demon-slaying warrior who works for The Aegis, a council of humans who have vowed to rid the world of demons. Eidolon knows Tayla's deepest secret: that she is actually half demon herself. She is, in fact, the only being Eidolon has ever seen who has half-demon, half-human blood. And she's the only woman who has ever captivated him so. But is this woman, who is trained to eradicate Eidolon's species, the person responsible for the rash of demon mutilations that are turning his hospital upside down?


----------



## Anju 

Hi wingfear - have you been to the Intro/Welcome thread and introduced yourself?  You will get lots of warm welcomes and Leslie will find you and add you to our authors list    YEA!

I just bought Tinkers God and look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Sweety18

Thanks. I got it today 



sebat said:


> $7.99
> Includes all 3 books in the trilogy...
> The Sword of Bedwy
> Luthen's Gamble
> The Dragon King


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kevis and David, I picked up a copy of each of your books, they sound wonderful!

Also picked up the "explicit" one... Hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks, Songbird. Enjoy!


----------



## Snapcat

Seamonkey said:


> Here is the newest Orbit book for $1.00.. looks explicit, just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pleasure Unbound*


That's not the newest Orbit ebook, this one is: Empress









$1.00 for the month of March.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks Seamonkey and Snapcat. Can't beat the $1.00 books!


----------



## sebat

$.80


----------



## frojazz

Here is Dean Koontz's False Memory
$4.74


Along Came a Spider by James Patterson
$3.96


----------



## Panjo

I love Dean Koontz- thanks!


----------



## Jen

Re: The time traders-
(Tried to insert quote, but it didn't work)

Not that 80 cents is bad, but I picked this one up for free on manybooks!  Just FYI, it looks good!


----------



## Snapcat

Prices a little high for bargain books, but I enjoyed these:

 $4.79

 $4.79

 $5.84


----------



## stargazer0725

Seamonkey said:


> Here is the newest Orbit book for $1.00.. looks explicit, just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pleasure Unbound*


I picked this one up 2 days ago, and it made my eyes pop. Explicit is a spectacular understatement....


----------



## kevindorsey

Some very nice titles.


----------



## meljackson

I went to buy Boy in Striped Pajamas. It's up to 6.24 now. Still a good deal though.

Melissa


----------



## Sweety18

sebat said:


> $.80


I'm going to get this one just because the cover looks so cool


----------



## MaureenH

According to the Amazon Kindle blog, until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.

  $5.59


----------



## Anne

MaureenH said:


> According to the Amazon Kindle blog, until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.
> 
> $5.59


Thanks I just bought Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand and got Kitty Raises Hell for free.I like this series I am reading the second book in the series now. Kitty goes to Washington.


----------



## SongbirdVB

What is the title of the first book in the series?  Which numbers are the ones I just got?  If you don't mind my asking... too lazy to look it up!


----------



## Anne

SongbirdVB said:


> What is the title of the first book in the series? Which numbers are the ones I just got? If you don't mind my asking... too lazy to look it up!


Here is a list of the series in order
1. Kitty and the Midnight Hour (2005)
2. Kitty Goes to Washington (2006)
3. Kitty Takes a Holiday (2007)
aka Kitty Goes on Holiday
4. Kitty and the Silver Bullet (200
5. Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand (2009)
6. Kitty Raises Hell (2009)
Long Time Listener, First-time Werewolf (omnibus) (2007)

Here is the link to Fantastic Fiction a good place to find the order of a series

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/v/carrie-vaughn/


----------



## SongbirdVB

Anne said:


> Here is a list of the series in order
> 1. Kitty and the Midnight Hour (2005)
> 2. Kitty Goes to Washington (2006)
> 3. Kitty Takes a Holiday (2007)
> aka Kitty Goes on Holiday
> 4. Kitty and the Silver Bullet (200
> 5. Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand (2009)
> 6. Kitty Raises Hell (2009)
> Long Time Listener, First-time Werewolf (omnibus) (2007)
> 
> Here is the link to Fantastic Fiction a good place to find the order of a series
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/v/carrie-vaughn/


Thanks!! I just picked up the first one... I'm a bit anal about reading series books in order. The series sounds like something I'll really enjoy, so I'll buy 2-4 as I go.


----------



## Anne

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks!! I just picked up the first one... I'm a bit anal about reading series books in order. The series sounds like something I'll really enjoy, so I'll buy 2-4 as I go.


You are welcome. I like to read a series in order too.


----------



## MAGreen

How bad does it suck that I bough Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand two weeks ago! Oh well, I love the series so I got the new one today!


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm with you.  I just bought mine too   I emailed CS to see if I could get the deal


----------



## MAGreen

Post if they give you the deal! I may have to call and give it a shot!


----------



## Seamonkey

They should give you the deal.. or if you just bought them recently enough, get a refund and then start over and get both books..


----------



## CS

I've posted this book before (when it was 99 cents), but it's now only a *PENNY!*


----------



## Seamonkey

Wow, people should go for that quickly!  I know after we got it for $.99 it went up for awhile, but for a penny.. silly not to go click on it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Here's a $.99 book that has reviews.



Editorial Reviews
Review

**** (out of 5)

E. E. Sheldon, CA

Watch out Stephen King and Dean Koontz! Your replacement has arrived. Keith Knapp's first novel shows that sci-fi thrillers will continue to excel way past the days of King and Koontz. Knapp is the future of the genre and Moonlight is just the beginning. He is doing to books what M. Night Shaymalan did for scary movies.

Moonlight keeps you hanging on, wondering what's going to happen next with shock and suspense at every corner. Anyone who enjoys a thrilling roller coaster of a journey in his or her reading will enjoy this book.

The character development is extremely well done and you find yourself really knowing and understanding exactly who each person is. Combine this with the way the story is written makes you really feel the different types of fear each individual character feels. Your feelings and fears change as the story moves from one person to the next. However it's not just a good scare but a good, original plotline with great message merged into it.

Moonlight reminds me of "Ladies Night" by Jack Ketchum but not as gory and has more control, depth and direction. However, it certainly is not a book for a young child and I can't quite understand why a parent would let a "kid" read it unless they were raised on horror like I was and are mature enough to handle adult situations. Yes, there is swearing, yes there is gore but it is not over the top. There is no more violence and profanity than you would find in your average NC 17 movie.

I recommend this book to everyone. Even if you do not enjoy the genre this may be the book that changes your mind. It shows you that you don't have to be a member of the geek squad to enjoy supernatural/sci-fi, you may find yourself a fan in the end.

Product Description
It began with a power outage. A power outage that went beyond lights and televisions. Clocks stopped telling time. Cell phones no longer received signals. Cars became dead relics that wouldn't start.

As the world around them becomes darker, so do the inhabitants of the small town of Westmont, Illinois. A mysterious and evil presence has taken a hold over the village, making the once peaceful town a place of violence and despair.

A small group of individuals, untouched by this presence, must uncover the mystery of why they remain normal and discover what (or who) is taking control of their town, one soul at a time.

Because the Man in the Dark Coat is out there. Hunting them.

And not everyone can remain untouched forever.


----------



## Seamonkey

Same author, same price, but a screenplay...



Editorial Reviews
Product Description
On Sunday, October 8, 1871, a fire flared up in a small barn on the outskirts of Chicago. During the next 32 hours, the conflagration grew into an enormous event. Four miles of Chicago was leveled. Over 300 dead. More than 100,000 homeless.

This original unproduced screenplay follows the courses of action taken by Chief Marshal Robert Williams, newspaper editor Sam Medill, and the Romeo and Juliet love story of Nick and Mary. In the end, all was gone but the hope to survive and a new future.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> I've posted this book before (when it was 99 cents), but it's now only a *PENNY!*


Since I had $30.01 left on my GC, I had to buy this one to give me an even $30. Thanks, CS. It looks like a good one, too.


----------



## Anne

CS said:


> I've posted this book before (when it was 99 cents), but it's now only a *PENNY!*


I got it when you posted it for 99 cents. I just checked there is this copy for 1 penney and there is still the copy for 99c


----------



## paisley

A penny? Seriously? Thanks--I've just picked that one up!


----------



## MarthaT

paisley said:


> A penny? Seriously? Thanks--I've just picked that one up!


I had to too, too cheap to pass up


----------



## B-Kay 1325

David & Kevis,  I just got both of your books and am looking forward to reading each of them and thanks for making these books available for Kindle readers.


----------



## CS

Anne said:


> I got it when you posted it for 99 cents. I just checked there is this copy for 1 penney and there is still the copy for 99c


Yeah, I noticed that too. I got a sample for the 1c one out of curiosity. Other than minor formatting differences and a different way of calculating the location numbers, they seem the same to me.

Oh, in case you're wondering: Don't worry, I didn't "miss" the 1c one before when I posted the 99c deal. What's 1c now was actually $4.99 before. This book has always had two listings, which is extremely weird.


----------



## David J. Guyton

B-Kay said:


> David & Kevis, I just got both of your books and am looking forward to reading each of them and thanks for making these books available for Kindle readers.


B-Kay,
Thanks I sure hope you enjoy it. I just picked up Kevis' book myself (paperback as I don't yet have a Kindle). I really like The Legend of Witch Bane so far but I have been too busy to read very much yet.


----------



## Seamonkey

You have to be careful.. if you  look by author, quite often there will be two listings for a book, one being the bargain or free price and the other being a higher price.  Have to make sure you get the better price, if that is what you are going for.


----------



## Anne

CS said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. I got a sample for the 1c one out of curiosity. Other than minor formatting differences and a different way of calculating the location numbers, they seem the same to me.
> 
> Oh, in case you're wondering: Don't worry, I didn't "miss" the 1c one before when I posted the 99c deal. What's 1c now was actually $4.99 before. This book has always had two listings, which is extremely weird.


I think I also checked when it was 99c if there was a lower price. I myself bought it for 99c. I just happen to check again this time and found the one for 99c also. I just wanted to make sure that someone did not click the 99c one by mistake.


----------



## pidgeon92

So I downloaded it for a penny, and while I was perusing the Kindle app on my iPhone today, I noticed I had also purchased it at 99 cents.... Now I have two....


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> So I downloaded it for a penny, and while I was perusing the Kindle app on my iPhone today, I noticed I had also purchased it at 99 cents.... Now I have two....


I almost dowloaded the one for 1C today too. That is how I found the one for 99c and that I had already bought it.


----------



## Kind

Keep the deals coming!!


----------



## kevindorsey

You can't beat 1C books :L)


----------



## Arkhan

sebat said:


> $7.99
> Includes all 3 books in the trilogy...
> The Sword of Bedwy
> Luthen's Gamble
> The Dragon King


I love RA Salvatore books. They are usually a light, fun read.


----------



## Arkhan

David J. Guyton said:


> *Hello everyone, please see my bargain here on this thread:*
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4621.0.html
> 
> My book is *99 cents* and I am trying to get to #1 on Amazon on March 7th so I need everyone to buy within a certain time period.
> 
> >>> I am reimbursing the first 15 people who buy a Kindle version within this time period.
> 
> >>> I am also giving out a *FREE signed paperback * to one random participant.
> 
> >>> In addition, I am giving out a SECOND signed paperback to a lucky poster, JUST for posting in the thread above.


Wish I would have waited to buy my copy to help you hit this goal. Your book is actually next on my Kindle reading list.


----------



## Kind

Arkhan said:


> I love RA Salvatore books. They are usually a light, fun read.


I've heard of this series. It does indeed look fun and interesting.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Arkhan said:


> Wish I would have waited to buy my copy to help you hit this goal. Your book is actually next on my Kindle reading list.


Oh it's ok Arkhan
I didn't get to number 1 but in subcategories I got as low as #15, so not too bad. I'm glad you picked it up, no matter when you did so.

I'm excited to hear what you think of it. Please don't be shy with questions or comments.


----------



## Arkhan

David J. Guyton said:


> I'm excited to hear what you think of it. Please don't be shy with questions or comments.


I am sure you will hear from me after I finish your book. Probably something like, "When is the next one going to be released"? I have made a promise to myself this year. Every book I read from a "known" or familiar author, I have to follow up with a new author (under 2 books written) or at the very least, something from an author I have never read before including areas I would not have considered previously. I am looking forward to getting to know a lot of new authors this year and expand my reading into new areas. I have been trying to avoid the romance genre like the plague but the ladies here have just about convinced me to try Outlander.


----------



## cheshirenc

MaureenH said:


> According to the Amazon Kindle blog, until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.
> 
> $5.59


how does it work? when you purchase the first one, do they send the second one too, or do you have to puchase both at the 5.59 price and they credit you?


----------



## Anne

cheshirenc said:


> how does it work? when you purchase the first one, do they send the second one too, or do you have to puchase both at the 5.59 price and they credit you?


When you purchase Kitty and The Dead Man's Hand, Kitty Raises Hell automaticly downloads.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Hello again, KB.

Firstly, thanks to all that have purchased Shadow. Please let me know what you think when you read it. Shadow will continue to sell at *99 cents* until the 31st of March.



Thanks again,

Tanner


----------



## Seamonkey

Tanner, I have a giant backlog..

I must say, I'm glad I got the book and I LOVE the cover!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Melanie Nowak's Almost Human - paranormal vampire series - volumes 1, 2 & 3 is currently priced at $9.99 on Amazon. I think it's a good deal since each standalone book is priced at 5 bucks. I don't know how long the bundle will be priced at 9.99. But it's listed at 15.99.


----------



## sebat

Here's the link...Volumes 1, 2, & 3 for $9.99


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks Sebat. I totally forgot to add the link. Great job!


----------



## Kind

There are some great reads here for only $.99  Thanks all.


----------



## Seamonkey

I was one of may who got the free Holy Bible recently and thought I'd look around for other religious books and found this version of the Holy Qur'an for $0.95. It is one of several but seems like a bargain and has been very positivly reviewed as well.


----------



## Forster

David, just ordered your book.  Look forward to reading it after I'm done with Shadows Edge and Beyond the Shadows.


----------



## ScottBooks

Linkmaker is temporarily gone this morning so you'll have to search for this yourself. _Empress_ by Karen Miller is $1.00 for the month of March.











looks like the first in a trilogy...


----------



## David J. Guyton

Forster said:


> David, just ordered your book. Look forward to reading it after I'm done with Shadows Edge and Beyond the Shadows.


Great Forster. Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## TM

is now $4.79 it is in topaz format however.]

My link didn;t seem to work so trying again:

Kushiel's Avatar


----------



## dsalerni

I posted this book in a historical fiction thread, and it was suggested that I duplicate it here.
My Splendid Concubine is set in nineteenth century China and features a real, historic protagonist -- Robert Hart, who rose to unprecedented power in China for a Victorian gentleman. It has strong sexual content, but it also really immerses you in the world of nineteenth century China.

Here is the Kindle link:


But for some reason, the Kindle version is not linked to the paper version, so the reviews are not available. For your convenience, here is the link to the paperback so that you can read the reviews.


----------



## dianon

just a big thank you for all those who find or make these books available.


----------



## worktolive

While trying to look at all the free books offered this week, I discovered a British site called BeWrite books that apparently offers all of their ebooks for 1 british pound (at current exchange rates that's about $1.40). They had a pretty interesting looking selection of books (including some Australian and American authors), however, I've got so many right now that I didn't try to buy any. Even though the prices are in pounds, I assume a US credit card will work.

The link is http://www.bewrite.net/merchant2/4.00/merchant.mv?

They are also offering three free books/day through the 14th.


----------



## frojazz

worktolive said:


> While trying to look at all the free books offered this week, I discovered a British site called BeWrite books that apparently offers all of their ebooks for 1 british pound (at current exchange rates that's about $1.40). They had a pretty interesting looking selection of books (including some Australian and American authors), however, I've got so many right now that I didn't try to buy any. Even though the prices are in pounds, I assume a US credit card will work.
> 
> The link is http://www.bewrite.net/merchant2/4.00/merchant.mv?
> 
> They are also offering three free books/day through the 14th.


Anybody know--would there be any copyright issues with this?


----------



## koland

frojazz said:


> Anybody know--would there be any copyright issues with this?


They would not sell to you if they were not legally able to do so in the US. In fact, they insist on a US address when I am logged in. I've bought books from them for over a year. This is the second time they've had a series of free reads - like all, designed to hook you on an author.


----------



## frojazz

Thanks, koland!  I've been waiting on this website until someone said something...

Thanks for all the links, KB'ers--I've found so many cheepies & freebies this week!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I must throw out there "Waiting For Spring" again. Amazon has it for $3.19 and there is a .pdf on the authors website for free. I emailed the free .pdf to my Kindle and started it late last night and immediately got sucked in! I am loving it! I think that I originally heard about it on the "Latest Book to Make You Cry" thread...

Here is the amazon link:


----------



## CS

KindleKay said:


> I must throw out there "Waiting For Spring" again. Amazon has it for $3.19 and there is a .pdf on the authors website for free. I emailed the free .pdf to my Kindle and started it late last night and immediately got sucked in! I am loving it! I think that I originally heard about it on the "Latest Book to Make You Cry" thread...
> 
> Here is the amazon link:


Smashwords.com has it in Mobi (Kindle) format, and it allows you to set the price, so it could be free there if you want it to be.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268


----------



## Maxx

Here's one for .80.



Maxx


----------



## David J. Guyton

Maxx is that a Chessie?


----------



## kevindorsey

Any good bargains in the sci-fi genre?


----------



## CS

kevindorsey said:


> Any good bargains in the sci-fi genre?


These have been brought up before, but since you asked...

       

Some aren't pure sci-fi, so check them all out and see what fits the bill for you. They're all bargains though. I can personally vouch for In Her Name and The Time Cavern. Plus, many people here have raved about the Distant Cousin series (I plan on getting to them eventually when I'm in the mood to really immerse myself in a three-book series). I bought Soul Identity and it looks good, but I haven't read past the sample.

*EDIT:* I added Red Mars, which is currently FREE. (But make sure it still is BEFORE you 1-click!)


----------



## Seamonkey

Looks like a Chessie to me!


----------



## Maxx

Maxx said:


> Here's one for .80.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx


Yes, he was about 3 months old in that pic, now he is almost 8 months old and much bigger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> These have been brought up before, but since you asked...
> 
> 
> 
> Some aren't pure sci-fi, so check them all out and see what fits the bill for you. They're all bargains though. I can personally vouch for In Her Name and The Time Cavern. Plus, many people here have raved about the Distant Cousin series (I plan on getting to them eventually when I'm in the mood to really immerse myself in a three-book series). I bought Soul Identity and it looks good, but I haven't read past the sample.
> 
> *EDIT:* I added Red Mars, which is currently FREE. (But make sure it still is BEFORE you 1-click!)


I'll second In Her Name. I'm not a big sci-fi fan, but this one I'm going to be reading again.

I bought Soul Identity when it was .01, and started it yesterday. So far, so good. I'm on Chapter 6. More fantasy than sci-fi.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Maxx said:


> Yes, he was about 3 months old in that pic, now he is almost 8 months old and much bigger.


He's adorable. I don't have one but my friend does...and she's my favorite dog in the world. Love the chessies.


----------



## Laurie

CS said:


> Smashwords.com has it in Mobi (Kindle) format, and it allows you to set the price, so it could be free there if you want it to be.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268


I originally downloaded the free pdf when I first found this book at the beginning of February. I recently was looking at the authors website and saw that the proceeds from the sale of this book are going towards a program for helping victims of domestic abuse. (There's a name for the program but I don't recall off-hand what it is. I'm at work and only have a few quick minutes left of break so I can't search right now.) Anyways, the book is so low cost that even though I already had a free copy I purchased one as well. It was an excellent book and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Kind

kevindorsey said:


> Any good bargains in the sci-fi genre?


You can also check out previous months for bargains.


----------



## Maxx

He is a sweet boy.  He is with me all of the time unless someone else has food, then he drops me like a hot potato.


----------



## Seamonkey

Maxx, I bet he is.. I used to breed labs and of course some of my friends in the Lab world also had/bred Chessies and they are great dogs.  (as are goldens, flat-coats, curly coats.. but the Chessies are the real American created retriever).


----------



## Seamonkey

kevindorsey said:


> Any good bargains in the sci-fi genre?


Kevin, I went to http://www.tor.com for a free book, but it seemed like a great site for Science Fiction and Fantasy.. Check it out!


----------



## marianneg

kevindorsey said:


> Any good bargains in the sci-fi genre?


Also, www.baen.com has tons of free sf books.


----------



## frojazz

The Manhattan Hunt Club
Author: John Saul
Kindle Edition
Price: $3.99


----------



## sebat

$3.96


----------



## Xia

Just one penny, folks! Probably for a very limited time so grab it quick if it's something you'd be interested in:



_*Pacific Avenue*_
Author: Anne L. Watson
Price: *$0.01*
~ 4.5 stars

*Product Description*
Where do you go from the end of the line? This is the question facing Kathy Woodbridge as she steps off the bus in the port city of San Pedro, California. Nineteen years old, from Louisiana, she is running away from her past. There's a lot to run away from.

What do you do when there's no one to do for? That's what Lacey Greer wants to know, with her only child off at college. When Kathy gets a job at the office where Lacey works, she can tell that Kathy's in trouble. Lacey's husband advises her to stay out of it -- but what's she supposed to do, buy a rocking chair?

Set in San Pedro, Baton Rouge, and New Orleans in the early seventies, Pacific Avenue explores themes of love, belonging, helpfulness, hope, forgiveness, reconciliation, interracial marriage, and healing from the trauma of war. At the end of the line, will Kathy find a way to return home?

*Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
While the book briefly starts in a rather dry and flat manner ... it quickly lights up into a dynamic and vivid story which will capture most readers interest and hold it to the very end. Most readers will be caught up in the dramatic interracial love affair between Kathy Woodridge, the daughter of a Northwestern University professor and Richard Johnson, the son of a non-commissioned black career Army officer. They met in September 1972 in Baton Rouge Louisiana in a psychology class. Their meeting was a most symbolic and symbiotic experience. Kathy eventually introduced Richard to her family where he received a mixed reception of acceptance. [...]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for all these great book offerings!  I've bought so many books, but not spent a lot of money!

As PraiseGod13 said, that's what the accessories board is for!!!!

(I'll probably be pruning a few of the non bargain book posts so don't fret if your totals go down one or two posts!  We like to keep this kind of lean and mean to make it easy to find the books.)

Betsy


----------



## CS

Xia said:


>


Sounds pretty good, and you can't beat the price! Thanks, Xia - I went ahead and 1-clicked.


----------



## jimbellow

some great bargains here, i hope my credit card can handle them all


----------



## Kind

jimbellow said:


> some great bargains here, i hope my credit card can handle them all


 Haha, yep... that's a common worry around here


----------



## David Wood

Hello again, Kindleboarders! Many of you picked up my debut novel _Dourado_ last month (and hopefully enjoyed it). I'm pleased to announce that my second novel, _Cibola_, is now available for $3.19 on Amazon, and a kindle-compatible version is available for $2.99 on Smashwords . _Cibola_ has been endorsed by some great authors, including David Lynn Golemon, Robert Masello, and Jeremy Robinson. An added bonus- a portion of all proceeds from the sale of _Cibola_ will go to the Brain Tumor Foundation in honor of my dad's fight with brain cancer. Thanks for your support, and for making _Dourado_ the #1 title on Smashwords!
David










http://www.amazon.com/Cibola/dp/B001VH7PKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1237080320&sr=1-1

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1203


----------



## Xia

(No cover image to link to for this Kindle version)

*Note*: There are 2 Kindle listings for this book. One is priced at $7.96 and the other (linked below) is only $0.99. If you want to purchase, please double check you're buying the 99 cent one before one-clicking To go to the 99 cent one please click on the book title below:

_*BARRACUDA*_
Author: Mike Monahan
Price: *$0.99*
~ 4.5 stars

*Product Description*
Detective Mick O-Shaughnessy is relaxing in the scuba diver paradise of Bikini Atoll, when he finds himself involved in international money laundering scheme, a territorial feud and an impending war between the Russian Mafia and the Japanese Yakuza. Added to this is a mutant barracuda who is snacking on tourists!

*About the Author*
The author is a retired NYPD Detective, and a Professional Divemaster who has scuba dived all over the world.


----------



## Xia

I know there are a lot of vampire fiction fans out there so when I came across this I thought it might be of interest to some of you.

First in a series of 2 (so far?); the sequel is also available for Kindle (but for $6.39):



_*Darksome Thirst*_
Author: Morven Westfield
Price: *$3.98* (paperback is listed for $14.95 on amazon)
~ 4.5 stars

*Product Description*
When Alicia Anderson, a no-nonsense computer operator encounters a vampire among the machinery, she must resolve the difference between what her logical mind tells her and what she is actually experiencing. Unbeknown to her, fledgling witch Matricaria has begun to receive psychic messages - vivid dreams and tarot card readings - that point to a terrible fate for someone nearby. She and her coven attempt to decipher the symbols, hoping to prevent a tragedy. Soon the lives of these very different women join forces against the unknown.

Length: The trade paperback version is 320 pages.

"Remember the name Morven Westfield. She's an exciting new voice in the Horror/Vampire genre." --_Raymond Buckland, author, The Committee, The Witch Book, and others_

"Tired of good vampires or bad ones who run in clans and act more like gangsters than the undead? If so, you might want to chase down a copy of this first novel... Overall, a very promising debut." -- _Don D'Amassa, author of Servants of Chaos, Narcissus, and others _


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Xia said:


> Just one penny, folks! Probably for a very limited time so grab it quick if it's something you'd be interested in:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Pacific Avenue*_
> Author: Anne L. Watson
> Price: *$0.01*
> ~ 4.5 stars
> 
> *Product Description*
> Where do you go from the end of the line? This is the question facing Kathy Woodbridge as she steps off the bus in the port city of San Pedro, California. Nineteen years old, from Louisiana, she is running away from her past. There's a lot to run away from.
> 
> What do you do when there's no one to do for? That's what Lacey Greer wants to know, with her only child off at college. When Kathy gets a job at the office where Lacey works, she can tell that Kathy's in trouble. Lacey's husband advises her to stay out of it -- but what's she supposed to do, buy a rocking chair?
> 
> Set in San Pedro, Baton Rouge, and New Orleans in the early seventies, Pacific Avenue explores themes of love, belonging, helpfulness, hope, forgiveness, reconciliation, interracial marriage, and healing from the trauma of war. At the end of the line, will Kathy find a way to return home?
> 
> *Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
> While the book briefly starts in a rather dry and flat manner ... it quickly lights up into a dynamic and vivid story which will capture most readers interest and hold it to the very end. Most readers will be caught up in the dramatic interracial love affair between Kathy Woodridge, the daughter of a Northwestern University professor and Richard Johnson, the son of a non-commissioned black career Army officer. They met in September 1972 in Baton Rouge Louisiana in a psychology class. Their meeting was a most symbolic and symbiotic experience. Kathy eventually introduced Richard to her family where he received a mixed reception of acceptance. [...]


Thank you Xia! What a great book, started it last night and was hooked from the first page. I read until midnight when I could no longer hold my eyes open. Great Bargain!!


----------



## kevin63

Seamonkey said:


> Here is the newest Orbit book for $1.00.. looks explicit, just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pleasure Unbound*
> 
> Wow. This is pretty intense. I did the sample first and then bought the book and only $1 that's great. Really grabbed my attention from the beginning.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks for the words, Linda!  I got Pacific Avenue for $ .01 and it is next on my list after I finish me free "Waiting For Spring" which I got "just because" and started it late at night and got sucked right in and then stayed up waaaay too late reading.  Sounds like Pacific Avenue may be similar!  Yea!!!  Two books for $ .01: can't beat that!


----------



## Xia

Aw, c'mon, how can you resist this cover?! And the story sounds pretty good, too!











_*Dog*_
by Michelle Herman
*$3.99* (paperback is listed on amazon for $10.00)
~4.5 stars

*Editorial Reviews*

*From Publishers Weekly*
Endearing when its narrator decidedly is not, the latest from Herman (Missing) takes a rather stiff, lonely, mid-40s Midwestern tenured professor of English poetry and gives her the canine humanizing treatment. Having drunk too much wine one night while surfing the Net, Jill (or "J.T. Rosen," as she is known professionally) comes across a dog-adoption site run by a do-gooder named Bill, who relinquishes a dog to her almost reluctantly. She names the puppy Phil, after men she has loved and lost. Worry over Phil's well-being and midnight walks soon have their effect; Jill warms to her students at the university (where she is known as Her Royal Highness) and to her brother, Norman, who teaches at a more glamorous institution and has "a sports car [his] wife and children could not fit into." She even stops mourning her soul-crushing move from New York and is cured of her insomnia. Phil chases away her "limping, broken, bitter night thoughts," and teaches her, more than writing poetry or teaching have, to be patient: "The kind of patient she had never been with any human being." It's a straight-up recounting of animal therapy, but Herman brings it off with grace and humor. (Mar.)
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._

*From Booklist*
Jill Rosen, who prefers to be called J.T., is a poet and a college professor living in a small midwestern town. Originally from New York, she reads the Times instead of the local paper and wonders how she ended up in this place. After an early and disappointing love life, she has more or less sworn off men--or have they sworn off her? She lives an orderly and careful life that revolves around her work, her teaching, and her little house. Then, on a whim, she adopts a nine-week-old rescue puppy. Phillip, aka Phil, is a dog who is as careful with his emotions as she is, which appeals to Jill. Soon he has her out walking, meeting her neighbors, changing her routine, and examining her life. What develops is a very real connection between two creatures and the mutual healing it brings. Told with humor, insight, and intelligence, this novel is as thought--provoking as it is charming. _Elizabeth Dickie Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved_


----------



## Anne

Thanks Xia I just got this one too.


----------



## Xia

This one is the first in a series of 12. Unfortunately, they're not all available for Kindle yet (it looks like only 5 of the 12 have been Kindle-ized thus far).



_*Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder*_
Author: Joanne Fluke
Price: *$3.99*
~ 4 stars

*Editorial Reviews*

*From Publishers Weekly*
Independent-minded Hannah Swenson makes her debut in a cleverly plotted cozy, full of appealing characters and delicious cookie recipes. Returning after her father's death to her hometown of Lake Eden, Minn., Hannah opens her own shop, the Cookie Jar, where much of the town's gossip percolates along with the strong coffee. Early one morning, she finds the driver of a delivery truck shot dead in the alley behind her shop. Hannah's brother-in-law, Bill, the county's deputy sheriff, recruits her to help him chase down the culprit. A surprising number of suspects emerges, but due to her cafe business and catering of local social events, Hannah is admirably placed to hear all, see much and investigate a little. Motives ranging from blackmail to extortion abound, as do descriptions of clothing and shopping. Cat fanciers will appreciate knowing how Hannah found her cat, but separating the wheat of the significant from the chaff of the irrelevant can be challenging. Fluke also stretches the imagination when Bill leaves most of the sleuthing to Hannah and when the sheriff's men fail to discover a second body at the dairy where the first victim was employed. But these are minor lapses in a story satisfyingly packed with plot twists and red herrings. The Pecan Chews recipe is especially recommended. (Apr.) 
_Copyright 2000 Reed Business Information, Inc. _

*From Library Journal*
Hannah Swensen, amateur sleuth, runs an eat-in cookie establishment in little Lake Eden, MN. When the well-liked milkman is murdered in the alley near her shop, Hannah joins forces with the deputy sheriff, who just happens to be her brother-in-law. While delivering cookies, catering scouting events, and otherwise gadding about the community, Hannah gathers important clues. Family and other connections, concern with finding Hannah a "steady," and several cookie recipes lend this debut series a small-town, rural flavor. This mystery is pleasant and easy to take. 
_Copyright 2000 Reed Business Information, Inc._


----------



## MAGreen

My hubby just did the bills, and showed me my Amazon bill...over $80 last month, just in Kindle book! Most of them from this board!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MAGreen said:


> My hubby just did the bills, and showed me my Amazon bill...over $80 last month, just in Kindle book! Most of them from this board!


You'll slow down after a while. I don't even grab all the free and one cent books any more. Now, I'm more selective.


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, me too.  With all the hundreds of books available for cheap and free last week for Read An Ebook Week, I only ended up with about 30 or so that I downloaded, and even a few of those are "iffy" as to when/if they'll ever get read.


----------



## Gables Girl

I will still download anything that remotely looks interesting for free.  The low price ones I have to know I want to put my money down unless they are only .01 then it isn't that bad.  I have laerned to to download them fast because the prices change rapidly on Amazon.


----------



## David J. Guyton

I wish I could offer my book for a penny. It's not fair that amazon allows big publishers to sell theirs for $.01 and won't allow the rest of us to sell for less than $.99.

Not only will they gain a LOT of new readers at a penny, but they also get their sales stats a lot lower than I can at a dollar. Not fair to those of us struggling to get those low numbers on our own.


----------



## Gables Girl

David J. Guyton said:


> I wish I could offer my book for a penny. It's not fair that amazon allows big publishers to sell theirs for $.01 and won't allow the rest of us to sell for less than $.99.
> 
> Not only will they gain a LOT of new readers at a penny, but they also get their sales stats a lot lower than I can at a dollar. Not fair to those of us struggling to get those low numbers on our own.


I'll agree, but a dollar is easy for me to buy, unless I really look at the summary and know I'll hate it, I bought yours. I used to buy just about anything for a dollar in the book stores too. Some were good and some were bad, but for a dollar I could read for an hour or so and they make great rainy day reads when I'm just too lazy to find anything else.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Gables Girl said:


> I'll agree, but a dollar is easy for me to buy, unless I really look at the summary and know I'll hate it, I bought yours. I used to buy just about anything for a dollar in the book stores too. Some were good and some were bad, but for a dollar I could read for an hour or so and they make great rainy day reads when I'm just too lazy to find anything else.


Yeah I agree that $1 for a book is very fair (and thank you for picking up MHD by the way)...but still, the only advantage independent authors have over the big publishers is price. And now they are selling for a penny to keep readers and knock us indies out of the top 1000.

I have been in the top 1000 twice now, and as soon as you hit those numbers, amazon starts pushing your book for you, and sales really take off. If they let me sell for a penny I know I could break the top 500.

I hope MHD makes one of your rainy days enjoyable!


----------



## LDB

I bought MHD and have it in my 834 to be read books. Anything under a dollar is an automatic buy if it looks remotely interesting. I wasn't aware of the shenanigans at Amazon with the dollar vs penny pricing rules though. That's really unfair and they should make it one rule for everyone.


----------



## David J. Guyton

LDB said:


> I bought MHD and have it in my 834 to be read books. Anything under a dollar is an automatic buy if it looks remotely interesting. I wasn't aware of the shenanigans at Amazon with the dollar vs penny pricing rules though. That's really unfair and they should make it one rule for everyone.


Yeah, agreed. Like you said, anything under a dollar is pretty much an easy sell, and the free ones are destroying the sales ranking system. I wrote them a letter of complaint...I urge any other authors (and concerned readers as well) to do the same.


----------



## CS

David J. Guyton said:


> I wish I could offer my book for a penny. It's not fair that amazon allows big publishers to sell theirs for $.01 and won't allow the rest of us to sell for less than $.99.
> 
> Not only will they gain a LOT of new readers at a penny, but they also get their sales stats a lot lower than I can at a dollar. Not fair to those of us struggling to get those low numbers on our own.


Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it too much. 99 cents is still a fantastic bargain price, and most people will bite on that price if they are even remotely interested (as LDB pointed out). I understand your frustration though, and I agree with your point. People *should* be able to price their books however they want. Not sure why that is only limited to certain publishers/authors.


----------



## Xia

I sure hope this one is as good as it sounds. I don't usually buy a lot of the bargains I post here - but I couldn't pass this one up!



_*The Malagasy Tortoise (Jim Morgan Adventure Series)*_
Author: James Halon
Price: *$0.99*
*5 stars* (based on 9 reviews)

*Review*
This book has intrigue, humor, romance and in the style of James Bond, action and adventure. Author James Halon has written an action-packed adventure novel in The Malagasy Tortoise.

*Product Description*
Jim Morgan goes on a search for a ESP heightening tortoise. Murder, mayhem, and beautiful women challenge Morgan to complete the expedition for the Malagasy Rex. The evil, expatriated Russian, Margolova, has set her rattlers into action as she slips, venomously, below the equator to steal the Malagasy Tortoise, if indeed one is ever found.


----------



## paisley

Rhiannon Frater's second book in her As the World Dies zombie trilogy has been released!

 Book 2 $4.79

I know a few of us picked up Book 1 when it was mentioned here in the forums, but here's a quick link again. Since it's a trilogy, I'd recommend starting at the beginning, of course. I've read Book 1, and found it to be quite riveting. If you're a fan of the zombie or paranormal genre, I think you'd enjoy it.

 Book 1 $4.79


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting all the bargain books!!  I keep that one-click humming!  I like having a library on my Kindle.

Just so you know, I'll be splitting out the discussion of $.99 vs $.01 cent books and related posts into its own thread this evening, as I think it's interesting information for our members, but I try to keep this thread lean and mean for those looking for bargains, thanks.  (Gotta leave in a few minutes or I'd do it now.)

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Xia said:


> I sure hope this one is as good as it sounds. I don't usually buy a lot of the bargains I post here - but I couldn't pass this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Malagasy Tortoise (Jim Morgan Adventure Series)*_
> Author: James Halon
> Price: *$0.99*


Thanks, Xia, sounds interesting. Looks like the second one in the series, Orchids to Die For, is also 99 cents:



Has a co-author listed on that one.

Clicking on the author name on the first book, he has some other books listed for 99 cents; I didn't check them out yet though. Most have two listings, one for 99 cents and one for "normal" (?) price.


----------



## Anne

paisley said:


> Rhiannon Frater's second book in her As the World Dies zombie trilogy has been released!
> 
> Book 2 $4.79
> 
> I know a few of us picked up Book 1 when it was mentioned here in the forums, but here's a quick link again. Since it's a trilogy, I'd recommend starting at the beginning, of course. I've read Book 1, and found it to be quite riveting. If you're a fan of the zombie or paranormal genre, I think you'd enjoy it.
> 
> Book 1 $4.79


Thanks I have been waiting for this one to come out.


----------



## BK

I think The Complete Illustrated Novels by Jane Austen is a great value at $4.79! I've started re-reading Pride and Prejudice, so I can vouch for the formatting. Most of the individual books in the collection are available free -- one at a time -- but I liked the idea of having them in one place as a collection.

There are several complete works bundles available. This one -- with the striped cover -- is the best value.


----------



## Kind

BK said:


> I think The Complete Illustrated Novels by Jane Austen is a great value at $4.79! I've started re-reading Pride and Prejudice, so I can vouch for the formatting. Most of the individual books in the collection are available free -- one at a time -- but I liked the idea of having them in one place as a collection.
> 
> There are several complete works bundles available. This one -- with the striped cover -- is the best value.


How many are in the collection?


----------



## BK

All seven of her books, plus her biography and a filmography -- fun to see who has played the various parts in movies over the years.

Emma, Pride & Prejudice, Sense & Sensibility, Persuasion, Northanger Abbey, Mansfield Park, and Lady Susan

You can sync this with your computer, too, to read on your desktop.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have several of the MobileReference collections and they're done very well. The best part is it only takes up one line on my Home Screen.


----------



## Xia

Steph H said:


> Xia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope this one is as good as it sounds. I don't usually buy a lot of the bargains I post here - but I couldn't pass this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Malagasy Tortoise (Jim Morgan Adventure Series)*_
> Author: James Halon
> Price: *$0.99*
> *5 stars* (based on 9 reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Xia, sounds interesting. Looks like the second one in the series, Orchids to Die For, is also 99 cents:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a co-author listed on that one.
> 
> Clicking on the author name on the first book, he has some other books listed for 99 cents; I didn't check them out yet though. Most have two listings, one for 99 cents and one for "normal" (?) price.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info about the sequel, Steph! If I enjoy the first one (_Malagasy Tortoise_) I'll definitely get the sequel, and you sure can't beat that 99 cent price tag for each of them.

After you posted, I did look into this author's other books and, except for the two we've listed above, all of the others appear to be short stories or novellas.

However, according to the author's website, one of those shorts, the novella _Jimmy Begood _ has been on the "Top Ten Bestseller List on MobiPocket.com for 52 weeks in 2008-2009!" So, considering that, I think it would be worth posting it here even though it is short. Afterall 99 cents is still a bargain in my book if the short is a good read. So, here it is:



_*Jimmy Begood*_ (Novella)
Author: James Halon
Price: *$0.99*

*Review*
Jimmy Begood has lots of humor, lots of fistfights and is a fun, quick short story by James Halon. An entertaining read, with tons of surprises!

*Product Description*
Jimmy Begood has fallen in love but doesn't realize it! And the woman he's fallen fall for is a bartender and college student who is secretly doing a research paper on womanizers - and her subject, none other than Jimmy Begood!


----------



## CS

It's great to see Xia back on the attack with several awesome bargains.  Here's one I've found recently. I thoroughly enjoyed the sample.

*The Adamas Blueprint
Author: Boyd Morrison

Price: $0.99*



*Description:* Kevin Hamilton has a big problem: someone is trying to kill him, and he has no idea why.

Kevin, a Ph.D. student in chemistry, is stunned by the news that his graduate advisor, Michael Ward, has died in a fire. Then Kevin receives a cryptic email message from Ward, sent just before his death. According to the message, Ward was being chased by someone intent on obtaining a notebook with the results of a supposedly failed experiment Kevin and Ward had worked on together.

Before Kevin can make sense of the message, Ward's attackers try to kill him. Labeled a crank by the police, Kevin escapes the gun-wielding assailants and unwittingly draws his girlfriend, a medical student named Erica Jensen, into their sights. Their flight leads them to the notebook, which reveals that Kevin unknowingly participated in one of the most important discoveries of the century, a chemical process called Adamas that is worth billions of dollars.

Alone and on the run from deadly assassins, Kevin and Erica have to stay alive long enough to prove to the world that Adamas actually works...

*EDIT:* The author's other two books are also a bargain - at $1.59 each.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> It's great to see Xia back on the attack with several awesome bargains.


Thanks, CS! I had to take an unexpected 1 month leave from the computer due to an unforeseen medical situation. So I guess I'm trying to make up for lost time now that I'm back!



CS said:


> *The Adamas Blueprint
> Author: Boyd Morrison
> Price: $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Ha! You beat me to it, CS! I had this one is on my list of bargains that I haven't posted yet. And it does sound really good. I think I'll even skip the sample and just one-click this one. Thanks, buddy!

-X-*


----------



## ladyknight33

Yes Xia welcome back. 

Not sure if my credit card thanks you   I have one clicked on most of the books you have suggested the past few days but all of them intrigue me and to good a deal to pass up at $.99.


----------



## SongbirdVB

CS said:


> It's great to see Xia back on the attack with several awesome bargains.  Here's one I've found recently. I thoroughly enjoyed the sample.
> 
> *The Adamas Blueprint
> Author: Boyd Morrison
> 
> Price: $0.99*
> 
> 
> 
> *Description:* Kevin Hamilton has a big problem: someone is trying to kill him, and he has no idea why.
> 
> Kevin, a Ph.D. student in chemistry, is stunned by the news that his graduate advisor, Michael Ward, has died in a fire. Then Kevin receives a cryptic email message from Ward, sent just before his death. According to the message, Ward was being chased by someone intent on obtaining a notebook with the results of a supposedly failed experiment Kevin and Ward had worked on together.
> 
> Before Kevin can make sense of the message, Wards attackers try to kill him. Labeled a crank by the police, Kevin escapes the gun-wielding assailants and unwittingly draws his girlfriend, a medical student named Erica Jensen, into their sights. Their flight leads them to the notebook, which reveals that Kevin unknowingly participated in one of the most important discoveries of the century, a chemical process called Adamas that is worth billions of dollars.
> 
> Alone and on the run from deadly assassins, Kevin and Erica have to stay alive long enough to prove to the world that Adamas actually works...
> 
> *EDIT:* The author's other two books are also a bargain - at $1.59 each.


Thanks CS! I picked up all 3. Three books for just over $4 ! I'm a happy reader!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Xia said:


> I sure hope this one is as good as it sounds. I don't usually buy a lot of the bargains I post here - but I couldn't pass this one up!
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Malagasy Tortoise (Jim Morgan Adventure Series)*_
> Author: James Halon
> Price: *$0.99*
> *5 stars* (based on 9 reviews)
> 
> *Review*
> This book has intrigue, humor, romance and in the style of James Bond, action and adventure. Author James Halon has written an action-packed adventure novel in The Malagasy Tortoise.
> 
> *Product Description*
> Jim Morgan goes on a search for a ESP heightening tortoise. Murder, mayhem, and beautiful women challenge Morgan to complete the expedition for the Malagasy Rex. The evil, expatriated Russian, Margolova, has set her rattlers into action as she slips, venomously, below the equator to steal the Malagasy Tortoise, if indeed one is ever found.


Hey, my name is Jim Morgan too. I guess I better read this series!!!!


----------



## Xia

Yet another vampire book ...



_*Beautiful Sins (Leigha Lowery)*_
Author: Jennifer Hampton
Price: *$4.00*
5 stars (based on only one review)

*Product Description:*
The skies of the Dark Coast, the Pacific Coastline of U.S. States has been infected with a strange chemical reaction from a military experiment gone awry. Constant cloud cover rules over the lands. Leigha Lowery, a sixteen year-old popular fiction writer in the local free press is pulled from the only home she knows in Detroit, MI when her mother decides on an impulse to marry a doctor she's been dating over the internet and moves to the small town of Banks, Oregon. As she adjusts to her new life of wealth and power, she begins to realize that the rumors about the Dark Coast aren't even close to what she's witnessed. Prince Alexander Sommers, the son of King Royce, and heir to the throne has taken a fascination to her. He pulls her into a world of vampires, werewolves, witches, and many other creatures of the night that have decided to make the Dark Coast their home.

*An amazon customer review:*
"This is one of my new favorite stories for 2009. I have read this book cover to cover like ten times or more. Jennifer has created a whole new version of vampires. I love the Dark Coast and I can't wait for book two of the series. I've been visiting the site every day just to see if she's posted any updates. This is a MUST BUY!"


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> Thanks, CS! I had to take an unexpected 1 month leave from the computer due to an unforeseen medical situation. So I guess I'm trying to make up for lost time now that I'm back!


Is everything okay now with the medical situation? I hope it wasn't anything too serious.


----------



## ladyvolz

this book is just $2.71. Found it while looking for books on Civil War, am about 1/2 way through and is really interesting - anyone who has an interest in the Civil War not a bad buy.

P.S. yes there is a misspelled word in the 1st sentence....


----------



## KindleGirl

Here's a good bargain for the romantic suspense fans. I've not read it yet, but it looks good and has good reviews.

 $3.19


----------



## Thumper

This went up for the Kindle today; it's a short collection of martial arts related essays by Ian Murphy. They're all culled from his column in (the now defunct) _Martial Artists Wired_ eZine; while the subjects are technically martial arts, he really just talks about Real Life stuff, like accepting things that happen even when they suck, a heart attack at 36, and not licking the salt off your students... 

It's 99 cents...would have been free if he'd has his way. And if he sells 3 copies, he's buying me a candy bar! Truly, a great friend of mine 



Murphy's World: Essays From Martial Artists Wired, 99 cents


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, Thumper!  You made me smile, so you have 1/3 of your candy bar.

Lynn


----------



## frojazz

*Glass Houses (Morganville Vampires, Book 1)*
YA fiction for 4.79
Author: Rachel Caine


The next three in the series are all 4.79, too.

Also by the same author:
*Devil's Bargain*
$3.60


----------



## bebobthefrog

KindleGirl said:


> Here's a good bargain for the romantic suspense fans. I've not read it yet, but it looks good and has good reviews.
> 
> $3.19


This is a good book, I read it a few weeks ago. It's about a woman who escapes from her abusive drug dealing husband with their kid and protecting her kid.


----------



## joshmcmains

Just wanted to mention a great little book for under $2 now on the kindle. Movie trailer and link here: http://uncubicled.com

Follow the clues. Save the day.


----------



## BookBinder

Thanks Xia, I just read the review and I want this one.  However, I'll have to break open my piggy bank.....,LOL


----------



## Kristus412

CS said:


> These have been brought up before, but since you asked...
> 
> 
> 
> Some aren't pure sci-fi, so check them all out and see what fits the bill for you. They're all bargains though. I can personally vouch for In Her Name and The Time Cavern. Plus, many people here have raved about the Distant Cousin series (I plan on getting to them eventually when I'm in the mood to really immerse myself in a three-book series). I bought Soul Identity and it looks good, but I haven't read past the sample.
> 
> *EDIT:* I added Red Mars, which is currently FREE. (But make sure it still is BEFORE you 1-click!)


Earlier this month I bought The Time Cavern from having seen it here and then a few days ago I saw some post about goodreads so I joined and rated this book and received this from the author.

Kristen,

Thank you for rating my novel The Time Cavern! I really appreciate it. I hope you enjoyed it. I'm always looking for feedback (working on the sequel) and appreciate any and all thoughts, comments, etc.
Thanks again!
Sincerely,

Todd A Fonseca

Todd,
I quite enjoyed the book it's geared to a much younger age group but thought it was very entertaining. I look forward to reading the sequel and seeing what other adventures lay in store for the two Aarons and Jake.

Kristen

Thanks again Kristen!
Quick question - wondering how you learned of the book?

I think I saw it listed on the Kindle Boards and went to see what it was about on Amazon. Yes, I went back it was there on the March bargain books thread someone recommended and I liked the cover they posted.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/to... about half way down the page gertiekindle posted it. I don't think you have to be a member to see it.

Kristen

Thanks for the reply! I'm always interested in learning about how folks here of the book. Thanks again.

Which was cool in itself. Then I saw this today;

Todd Fonseca made a comment in the group Tips for Self Promotion, Sales, and Advertising-Word of Mouth = Success!
Todd wrote: "Had a great example of a "promoter" today when I saw a ranking from someone on goodreads for my book...more Had a great example of a "promoter" today when I saw a ranking from someone on goodreads for my book that I didn't know.
I sent her an email thanking her for her ranking and asked how she heard about my book.
The answer? Through someone I would call a "promoter" on a kindle board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/to...

I wondered why my kindle sales shot up this month (biggest month ever!). Now I know.

I'll have to send them a thank you note

I thought this was very neat especially since I had literally just joined goodreads.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This book showed up on my recommended list. . .only 99 cents and has lots of good reviews. Haven't read it myself, but will probably pick it up. I offer it for your consideration:

BARRACUDA

by Mike Monahan.

Note there's a $7.96 cent version too. . .the link above is to the .99 version.

Ann


----------



## CS

Kristus412 said:


> Earlier this month I bought The Time Cavern from having seen it here and then a few days ago I saw some post about goodreads so I joined and rated this book and received this from the author.


The Time Cavern is an awesome book, and the author seems like a really nice guy (he's e-mailed me a couple of times too regarding some feedback I gave him). The book is well worth downloading, and at a great price too.


----------



## boydm

Thanks to CS, Xia, and SongbirdVB for supporting my writing and for alerting me to this fantastic Kindle board. Due to your kind posts, I posted a link to my novels in a separate thread.

Thanks,
Boyd



CS said:


> It's great to see Xia back on the attack with several awesome bargains.  Here's one I've found recently. I thoroughly enjoyed the sample.
> 
> *The Adamas Blueprint
> Author: Boyd Morrison
> 
> Price: $0.99*
> 
> 
> 
> *Description:* Kevin Hamilton has a big problem: someone is trying to kill him, and he has no idea why.
> 
> Kevin, a Ph.D. student in chemistry, is stunned by the news that his graduate advisor, Michael Ward, has died in a fire. Then Kevin receives a cryptic email message from Ward, sent just before his death. According to the message, Ward was being chased by someone intent on obtaining a notebook with the results of a supposedly failed experiment Kevin and Ward had worked on together.
> 
> Before Kevin can make sense of the message, Ward's attackers try to kill him. Labeled a crank by the police, Kevin escapes the gun-wielding assailants and unwittingly draws his girlfriend, a medical student named Erica Jensen, into their sights. Their flight leads them to the notebook, which reveals that Kevin unknowingly participated in one of the most important discoveries of the century, a chemical process called Adamas that is worth billions of dollars.
> 
> Alone and on the run from deadly assassins, Kevin and Erica have to stay alive long enough to prove to the world that Adamas actually works...
> 
> *EDIT:* The author's other two books are also a bargain - at $1.59 each.


----------



## love2read

KindleGirl said:


> Here's a good bargain for the romantic suspense fans. I've not read it yet, but it looks good and has good reviews.
> 
> $3.19


I ordered the sample of this book because I saw it on here. The sample pulled me right in and I ordered it. I'm about 1/4 of they way done but I am really enjoying it so far.

This is this author's first book. I just checked on Amazon and she has what looks to be a sequel coming in June called Dark and Deadly. I hope they kindlize it right away.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, I just got it.  Today is a downloading book day apparently.  Between the bargains and the freebies, I have downloaded 2 book in 5 minutes!!!    That's OK...the price is right!


----------



## MaureenH

I don't think this one has been mentioned yet for .99 cents with good reviews for sports lovers:

Advantage Disadvantage


and free with good reviews:

The Keeper of Eternity


----------



## David J. Guyton

I think I read that _The Legend of Witch Bane _ 99 cent sale will be ending soon. End of March maybe? Not sure.


----------



## meljackson

I think I read this when I was a teenager but I don't remember a lot about it. For 1.00 it might be worth a look anyway.



Melissa


----------



## LDB

This has been mentioned but I wanted to mention it again as I'm five chapters into it so far and it is very good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LDB said:


> This has been mentioned but I wanted to mention it again as I'm five chapters into it so far and it is very good.


I hesitated to get it initially but after hearing from someone here on KB who is into it I one klicked. Thanks LDB!


----------



## frojazz

meljackson said:


> I think I read this when I was a teenager but I don't remember a lot about it. For 1.00 it might be worth a look anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa


I *loved * this book when I read it as a teenager!! I'm so getting it. For anyone who has ever felt like the 'other' kid in the family...

Thanks for this one, mel!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Sandy Nathan's award-winning Numenon was just lowered to 99 cents tonight.

Here's the link:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kevis--have you read it?

Betsy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Not yet, Betsy. I've been hearing about this book through the grapevine and decided to check out the sales page. I am very impressed by what I saw there. I've just added this book to my Amazon cart. Unfortunately, i don't have a Kindle, so I have to pay full price for the paperback. But as soon as payday arrives I'll be getting my copy!

BTW, I'm technically challenged. Is there a way for me to post the image with my link?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The easiest way, and it benefits KindleBoards, is to use the LinkMaker at the top and bottom of each page.  I just put the book name, Numenon, in the search box.  If it finds the book (it doesn't find all of them), click on the book, and on the right a text link and an image link will appear.  Select the code for the image link and paste it into your message.

The link also includes KindleBoard's affiliate link, so that KB gets a tiny commission, which Harvey uses to help run this place--server space, giveaways, etc.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks so much, Betsy. I'll keep that in mind for any future posts.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

I just wanted to thank all of you that have purchased _Shadow of the Ghost._ I would love to hear what you think of the story. The $0.99 sale will end on April 1st. Afterwards it will be priced at 3.50 which Amazon will probably discount. _Legacy of the Ghost_, the second book of the trilogy is in the editing stages and should be out sometime in May. I will kindle it and set the price at $0.99 for the first month of its release.

I would start a thread for _Shadow_ where you could talk about the book and ask questions, but I'm not sure where to do that. Any guidance, Betsy, or anyone, would be greatly appreciated. 

Kevis: the link-maker thing is awesome. You'll have fun with it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Tanner,

All you have to do is to go the The Book Corner and start your own Topic and you're off to the races. Hope that helps.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Tanner,

Really looking forward to Book 2. Please keep us updated, I've posted a review at Amazon for you.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

This has been an incredible month for bargain books. Here's another one for you guys:

The Gateway by Glenn G Thater for $0.99.


----------



## Tanner Artesz

mom133d said:


> Tanner,
> 
> Really looking forward to Book 2. Please keep us updated, I've posted a review at Amazon for you.


Thank you so much for the review! I will post as soon as _Legacy of the Ghost_ is available.

Tanner.


----------



## auntmarge

During ebook week, the publisher www.bewrite.net made some of their books available for free, but I wanted to point out that even at full price they're only £1 (that's $1.51 as of today). While they were free, I downloaded the mystery _Silenced Cry_ by Marta Stephens and the mystery/sci fi book _The End of Science Fiction_ by Sam Smith. Both really good books: I rated the first as 5 stars and the second at 4 stars, both well-worth the cost even at more than $1.51. Today I bought two more: the sequel to _Silence Cry_, called _The Devil Can Wait_, as well as a thriller, _Deep Ice_ by Karl Kofoed.

Most (maybe all) books are available in both paperback and PDF, so be sure to look around until you find the eBook versions. They are listed variously with their paperback versions or as a group farther down each genre page.

I have to say I was REALLY impressed with the quality of these novels.


----------



## WoodWitchDame

I just wanted to pop on and thank Kevis & Sebat for telling people about my dark fantasy vampire series ALMOST HUMAN & providing the link! That was very nice of you and I hope people enjoy the books!

There are currently 3 books available for the series:

Vol. 1: FATAL INFATUATION
Vol. 2: LOST REFLECTIONS 
Vol. 3: EVOLVING ECSTASY

While the individual books are priced at $4.79 each, the 3 in 1 set is currently on sale for $9.99.

I'm still learning my way around the Kindle Boards, but thank you everyone for being so welcoming!


----------



## SongbirdVB

WoodWitchDame said:


> I just wanted to pop on and thank Kevis & Sebat for telling people about my dark fantasy vampire series ALMOST HUMAN & providing the link! That was very nice of you and I hope people enjoy the books!
> 
> There are currently 3 books available for the series:
> 
> Vol. 1: FATAL INFATUATION
> Vol. 2: LOST REFLECTIONS
> Vol. 3: EVOLVING ECSTASY
> 
> While the individual books are priced at $4.79 each, the 3 in 1 set is currently on sale for $9.99.
> 
> I'm still learning my way around the Kindle Boards, but thank you everyone for being so welcoming!


Nice to see you here, Melanie! We love it when the authors join our little group. I picked up the 3-in-1, it's near the top of my TBR list. 

Edited to correct Melanie's name. SORRY! Thanks for noticing, David. Or is it Donald?


----------



## Geemont

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> The Gateway by Glenn G Thater for $0.99.


Just to let everyone know, the sample had major formatting issues. The left side had an extra tab indent for every line. I guess it is still readable, but I'm a stickler for good a good format. Ebooks are not a inferior substitute and content providers need to proof read their product before going on sale.


----------



## David J. Guyton

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Nice to see you here, Michelle! We love it when the authors join our little group. I picked up the 3-in-1, it's near the top of my TBR list.


Her name is Melanie


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Okay, folks. I got two more books for you.

Bobby's Trace by Edward C. Patterson has been lowered to $0.99.



The Feathery by Bill Flynn is currently priced at $1.59.



Don't know how long these books will remain at this price. I expect it's only temporary.


----------



## WoodWitchDame

Thanks Songbird! I really hope that you enjoy my series! 
And thank you David for keeping me in mind  

~ Melanie


----------



## intinst

I sampled and was intrigued, so I bought the trilogy as well.


----------



## WoodWitchDame

Wow Thanks Intinst! I hope you like it!

~ Melanie


----------



## kjn33

I have been reading my sample of Almost Human, & I like it! I am originally from near that area, so that makes it better for me........ 
Bought the trilogy also, so I will be in my trance for a while. 
kjn


----------



## WoodWitchDame

Thanks kjn! I'm glad my vampires have addicted you & I hope you enjoy the series! 
I hope people come back and share their thoughts after reading - I'm always happy to answer questions and discuss things! Happy reading


----------



## drenee

3.95


----------



## hackeynut

drenee said:


> 3.95


This just may be my personal problem but I hated this book. More than any book I can remember reading in recent memory.


----------



## auntmarge

drenee said:


> 3.95


I read this years ago and loved it (just balancing out Hackeynut  )


----------



## drenee

Well, that doesn't help me at all.  I was considering getting this book.  I did not find the review at Amazon helpful in making my decision.  Anyone care to elaborate on why you loved or hated it?
deb


----------



## auntmarge

drenee said:


> 3.95


I read it so long ago I don't remember why I liked it, but here's the LT page with some reviews, which might help: http://www.librarything.com/work/4731/book/39862391

I also liked Alice Walker's , which I think I read around the same time, if that helps (no kindle version, unfortunately - the link is for the paperback version). When all else fails, try downloading the sample.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's a wonderful bargain priced book for you poetry fans:

Expressions-Poetry by Robert A Meacham is now 99 cents.


----------



## ConnieK

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Here's a wonderful bargain priced book for you poetry fans:
> 
> Expressions-Poetry by Robert A Meacham is now 99 cents.


I'd like to get this in hardcover for the cover alone!


----------



## Rhin

The Rebirth of Rhin is a fantasy-epic available in paperback and e-Book format.

For a limited time it's priced at only $0.99 for Kindle owners. I'd recommend the book to fans of the action/adventure genre, or any avid fantasy reader.
I wrote it, so I'm probably a bit biased, but I'd say it's worth a buck. 

The Kindle page:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Rebirth-of-Rhin/dp/B001PTG63K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238103893&sr=8-2

Here's the synopsis:

_The Rebirth of Rhin tells the story of a young man's journey as he sets out into the world of Iora, after his parents die in a horrific fire. Rhin's goal is vengeance at first, but he soon learns that his destiny is grander and nobler than retribution. He finds himself in the virtual center of a conflict spanning the ages between Gods and Demons. 
During his travels he encounters many strange creatures, some more friendly than others, as he becomes immersed in a dark secret involving Iora's creator, the tyrannical God, Jiaïro. Powers push at him from all sides and soon he finds himself on a quest to destroy the God Jiaïro and free the world from violence and oppression. 
There are great battles and genocides, magic, spiritual weapons, militant Gods, disgraced angels and demons wreathed in green flame -- as Rhin embarks on a personal journey of self-discovery. _

You can read the first chapter free here:

http://firstchapterproject.jimdo.com/fantasy/the-rebirth-of-rhin/

If The Rebirth of Rhin sounds like a thrilling read to you, pick up a copy now. The price won't stay at $0.99 for long!

Julian Traas
[email protected]


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's the book cover:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

And the hits keep coming. The award-winning fantasy book Elfhunter by CS Marks is now priced at 99 cents. I've read this book before and loved every minute of it. Every self-respecting fantasy fan should own this one.


----------



## CS

drenee said:


> 3.95


I sampled this and was very interested in reading it. Unfortunately, the sample stops before the actual book begins. Instead, most of the sample is taken up with some modern author's essay about the book. I don't care two hoots - I just want the book. Very disappointing.

I wish Amazon would eliminate the table of contents, introductions, etc. from counting toward 10% of the sample's content. Should be easy enough since those are usually separate sections tabbed by the in-book menu. Couldn't they come up with a script that corresponds with the menu to bypass the table of contents, etc. from counting toward the 10% included in the sample? Or to make things even simpler, they could just extend the sample length for certain books.


----------



## cheshirenc

I read Their Eyes Were Watching God  back in college for a lit class and loved it so much I saved the copy when the class was over. I can't remember much about it, may have to re-read it again.

edited to change: meant "back" in college not "bad" in college


----------



## LauraB

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Here's a wonderful bargain priced book for you poetry fans:
> 
> Expressions-Poetry by Robert A Meacham is now 99 cents.
> 
> Is it formatted for kindle? I've had horrible luck with kindle and poetry. Gotten so bad I don't even look at poetry books on kindle. I have bought 10. Of the high dollar ones. And all had major format issues! But if you say this is formatted ok. I'll try again.


----------



## denbatch

Hello bargain hunters...

*Soul Identity* is available for only one penny (I was able to get it down that low by listing through mobipocket).

Here's where it lives: http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Identity-ebook/dp/B0015UB0TO

If you're looking for a fast-moving, smart-alecky book that'll make you think a bit deeper about technology, security, reincarnation, and religion, this one could be right up your alley. It's light: only a one- or two-day read, but its ideas should linger for a while afterwards.

Why's it priced so low? I want readers more than commissions. So far it's been working: there's been a few thousand downloads each day. I'd love for the rest of the Kindle-verse to join in.

(If you really hate it--there's always a few--just email me, and i'll reimburse you the penny).

dennis


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

I just want to let everyone on Kindle Boards know that today is the final day of my 99 CENTS book sale. I hope you all will take advantage of this opportunity to download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for this special low price. I will be raising the price on my book tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your support. And I hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane. Cheers!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I just want to let everyone on Kindle Boards know that today is the final day of my 99 CENTS book sale. I hope you all will take advantage of this opportunity to download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane for this special low price. I will be raising the price on my book tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. And I hope you enjoy reading The Legend of Witch Bane. Cheers!


I enjoyed "Witch Bane" Kevis, and left a review at Amazon. Thanks for the opportunity to read a good book at a wonderful price!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

SongBird,

Thank you so much for the wonderful review (I know which one it is!). I am honored that you enjoyed my book so much and appreciate all the support you have given me. I'll be mailing you a signed paperback copy of the sequel when it's completed.

Cheers!


----------



## WalterK

I really have no business purchasing anything else right now for my Kindle, but since the price is going up, I purchased *The Legend of Witch Bane*. Thanks for the notice, Kevis.

(sigh) Oh I'm so behind on my reading.

- Walter...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Thanks, Walter. I hope you find my book worthy of your investment.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

denbatch said:


> Hello bargain hunters...
> 
> *Soul Identity* is available for only one penny (I was able to get it down that low by listing through mobipocket).
> 
> Here's where it lives: http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Identity-ebook/dp/B0015UB0TO
> 
> If you're looking for a fast-moving, smart-alecky book that'll make you think a bit deeper about technology, security, reincarnation, and religion, this one could be right up your alley. It's light: only a one- or two-day read, but its ideas should linger for a while afterwards.
> 
> Why's it priced so low? I want readers more than commissions. So far it's been working: there's been a few thousand downloads each day. I'd love for the rest of the Kindle-verse to join in.
> 
> (If you really hate it--there's always a few--just email me, and i'll reimburse you the penny).
> 
> dennis


Dennis, I didn't know you were on the boards. Glad to see you. I read your book a couple of weeks ago and loved it. So where's the next one?


----------



## rndballref

May I shamelessly suggest my novel, Advantage Disadvantage? It's a sports-thriller about the greed, corruption and betrayal of the adults surrounding a high basketball phenom.

252 pages which will keep your heart pumping - all for 99 cents!

I'm trying to attract readers, not royalties!

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=advantage+disadvantage


----------



## Seamonkey

Ah, almost bought it again, but Amazon reminded me I have it..

Here is a direct link to the Kindle version of your book:


----------



## rndballref

Ladyknight33 and Seamonkey - I am looking forward to your feedback.  Thanks for acquiring it! I hope you ejoy Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## rndballref

intinst, as you suggested, I have posted some information on Introductions and Welcomes. Included there is this link to an article about me (and my novel) from the Chicago Tribune:

http://www.triblocal.com/Darien/view.html?type=stories&action=detail&sub_id=43212

Looking forward to participating here in the future!

Yale


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reminder to folks we try to keep this thread lean and mean, posts about Bargain books only, so that people looking for Bargains can find them easily!

Authors, we love having you a part of Kindleboards, and thanks for making your books bargains--our members love bargains!  In addition to the introduction and welcome threads, you're welcome to create a thread here in the Book Corner about your book(s) and bump it occasionally with news of good reviews, publicity, etc!  It gives your fans a place to post, too!  (And of course, if your book is a bargain, post it here, too--but discussions should be in your thread, thanks!)

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> SongBird,
> 
> Thank you so much for the wonderful review (I know which one it is!). I am honored that you enjoyed my book so much and appreciate all the support you have given me. I'll be mailing you a signed paperback copy of the sequel when it's completed.
> 
> Cheers!


Woo HOOO!! Awesome, Kevis, THANKS!

ETA: Sorry Betsy, I posted before I read the above post.


----------



## Barbara S

Hi, I just noticed that Dana Stabenow has a new book out for $3.99. Fire and Ice. I haven't read this book so I can't recommend it, but what I've read from the author was good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Woo HOOO!! Awesome, Kevis, THANKS!
> 
> ETA: Sorry Betsy, I posted before I read the above post.


Sternly: Don't do it again! 

LOL!  No problem, I'm going to trim it down a little bit and a new one will start on April 1st anyway. Mostly tryng to spread the word for the new folks!

Betsy


----------



## RebeccaEast

Hello, I am a self published author. My novel "A. D. 62: Pompeii" combines historical fiction with elements of fantasy and romance; it provides an Upstairs/ Downstairs peek at household life in the ancient world. My novel is available on Kindle for $2.40 (also in paper and hardcover elsewhere on Amazon, with different cover art). Since publication in 2003 the book has sold more than 2400 copies and attracted mostly 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon from readers whose tastes are in historical, romance, and fantasy. The companion web site at www.rebecca-east.com provides illustrations from ancient art to share with you the inspiration for faces and places, including gorgeously detailed mosaics, glasswork, gardens, and portrait sculpture. I welcome friendly communications from readers and can be found on Myspace at http://www.myspace.com/rebeccaeast
for those who like to know more about author background. It is a quick read that provides nice background for a visit to ancient sites in Italy or an escape on rainy day spring evenings.

Sincerely, Rebecca East


----------



## CS

Cait said:


> Hi, I just noticed that Dana Stabenow has a new book out for $3.99. Fire and Ice.


This author's Star Svensdotter series of sci-fi books are also bargains. *The first two are $3.19 and the third one is $3.99*. I haven't read any of her work, but I'm guessing this particular set is a trilogy with no more books planned (the last one was published in 1995).


----------



## Kind

Keep them coming! My memory card is slowly getting filled up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RebeccaEast said:


>


Rebecca, this sounds like my kind of book. For $2.40, I didn't even bother with a sample. By the time I finish typing this, it will be on my K. Thanks.


----------



## drenee

Rebbeca, I didn't bother with a sample either.  I love this kind of book.  Thank you so much for posting, and welcome.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Rebecca and thanks for the post! Drop by *Intro/Welcome Board * if you haven't already done so, you will receive a warm welcome. Feel free to post about your book there too.


----------



## sherylb

CS said:


> This author's Star Svensdotter series of sci-fi books are also bargains. *The first two are $3.19 and the third one is $3.99*. I haven't read any of her work, but I'm guessing this particular set is a trilogy with no more books planned (the last one was published in 1995).


I remember reading the first two in this series and could not find the third where I live. I really liked what I read and remember being disappointed in not being able to find the last book in the series. Not many book stores carry her sci-fi, just the mystries.


----------



## sharyn

Dana Stabenow also has a series set in Alaska starring Kate Shugak as the protagonist, with a giant wolf-dog named Mutt.  There must be 15 or 16 books in that series, all very good.  There are several available for the Kindle (not at bargain prices, though)...just search on Dana Stabenow Kate Shugak.

Sharyn, who paid hardcover retail price for WHISPER TO THE BLOOD because it wasn't out in Kindle edition when I bought it two weeks ago


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Member Diana post this great news today in the Book Corner! I'll be adding this to the Book Lovers' Links.



Diana said:


> Amazon has started a page on their site where they will be listing all free books and special offers for Kindle. It is called "Great Deals on Kindle" and available here:
> 
> *Link to Amazon page*


Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

RebeccaEast said:


> Hello, I am a self published author. My novel "A. D. 62: Pompeii" combines historical fiction with elements of fantasy and romance; it provides an Upstairs/ Downstairs peek at household life in the ancient world. My novel is available on Kindle for $2.40 (also in paper and hardcover elsewhere on Amazon, with different cover art). Since publication in 2003 the book has sold more than 2400 copies and attracted mostly 4 and 5 star reviews on Amazon from readers whose tastes are in historical, romance, and fantasy. The companion web site at www.rebecca-east.com provides illustrations from ancient art to share with you the inspiration for faces and places, including gorgeously detailed mosaics, glasswork, gardens, and portrait sculpture. I welcome friendly communications from readers and can be found on Myspace at http://www.myspace.com/rebeccaeast
> for those who like to know more about author background. It is a quick read that provides nice background for a visit to ancient sites in Italy or an escape on rainy day spring evenings.
> 
> Sincerely, Rebecca East


I have downloaded this book and look forward to reading it.
Rebecca, glad you posted and welcome. 
I keep on saying it but this sort of exposure and info is what makes KB a terrific place.


----------



## LauraB

Betsy there is a link on that page to sign up for the newletter as well.  I've been subscribed since Kindle 1 of dec 07 and found some great deals.


----------



## ginaf20697

If you don't have the Silent in the Grave books you can get all three for 9.99

The Lady Julia Grey Bundle


----------



## Mnemosyne

ginaf20697 said:


> If you don't have the Silent in the Grave books you can get all three for 9.99
> 
> The Lady Julia Grey Bundle


Thanks so much for this. I've been reading samples trying to decide on a new read and really liked Silent in the Grave. This just cemented it!

Nemo


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Among the Book Bargains for the Kindle in march is my horror novel, Bobby's trace now at $ .99 (NINETY-NINE) cents - to wit:

http://www.amazon.com/Bobbys-Trace-ebook/dp/B00150Z5HC

Enjoy


----------



## Steph H

ginaf20697 said:


> If you don't have the Silent in the Grave books you can get all three for 9.99
> 
> The Lady Julia Grey Bundle


Wow, that's a heckuva deal -- separately, the first two books are $5.04 and $5.76 and the third is still at $9.04 (down slightly from its $9.99 debut on March 1). Anyone who doesn't have them, or doesn't have the first and third (if they got the second one as the short-run freebie at the end of February) would save $$! And they're all really good too!


----------



## VictoriaP

ginaf20697 said:


> If you don't have the Silent in the Grave books you can get all three for 9.99
> 
> The Lady Julia Grey Bundle


Outstanding deal indeed! The sample of the first one has on my K2 since the first week I had it, but the last thing on earth I wanted was another series' worth of books to pick up! LOL Thanks for posting!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hello everyone!
I am new to this forum. 
I have a YA novel that I hope some of you might want to check out, titled BALING. I have it listed at 0.99, and it is only available on Kindle.
Currently no one has reviewed it, so if some one does read it, and would like to post a review, I would be most appreciative.

http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238469132&sr=1-1
Thanks for letting me plug my book!
Carol Hanrahan


----------



## Tanner Artesz

Today, March 31st is the last day to get Shadow at .99 cents. At midnight the price goes up to $3.50. Thank you to all that have purchased Shadow. I hope you enjoy it. The second book in the series, Legacy of the Ghost should be out sometime in May. It will also start with an introductory price of 0.99 cents.

I realize (as I've read here) that most have probably stored it on their kindle while they read other things. Those that may have gotten to Shadow, I would love to hear what you think of it. I'll start a thread for that sometime tomorrow.



Thanks again,
Tanner


----------



## Jammie

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this forum.
> I have a YA novel that I hope some of you might want to check out, titled BALING. I have it listed at 0.99, and it is only available on Kindle.
> Currently no one has reviewed it, so if some one does read it, and would like to post a review, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238469132&sr=1-1
> Thanks for letting me plug my book!
> Carol Hanrahan


Carol, welcome to KB. I picked up your book and will give it a try. It's not next on my list to read, but I will get to it soon. Sounds like something my son might like. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Anju 

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this forum.
> I have a YA novel that I hope some of you might want to check out, titled BALING. I have it listed at 0.99, and it is only available on Kindle.
> Currently no one has reviewed it, so if some one does read it, and would like to post a review, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238469132&sr=1-1
> Thanks for letting me plug my book!
> Carol Hanrahan


Hi Carol - I have gotten it - I'll be sure and let you know when I read it, but it is a bit down on my list.

Be sure and go to the Intro/Welcome thread and tell us about you, also so others can welcome you to the wonderful world of craziness (aka Kindleboards.com) -


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hi Anju No. 469 and Jammie!
Thanks so much for giving my book a try!
Now if I can just figure out how to get to the Welcome/Into thread, as you suggested.....
I'll keep trying!


----------



## Jammie

Carol, here's a link to the Welcome thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3.0.html

Without the link, you have to go back out to the Kindle Boards Community Center to see the Welcome/Intro board


----------



## JetJock

While we're on the topic of bargain books, a friend of mine by the name of Stephanie Belser has written a short book called Hidden Witness.  It's an intriguing story involving a private investigator's need to find someone covered by the Witness Protection Program.  It's a whole $1.59 over at Amazon.  I just finished it and recommend it as a light, enjoyable read.

JetJock


----------



## Jammie

Link:

The Hidden Witness by S.M. Belser

(No image available on Amazon)


----------



## geoffthomas

Tanner said:


> Today, March 31st is the last day to get Shadow at .99 cents. At midnight the price goes up to $3.50. Thank you to all that have purchased Shadow. I hope you enjoy it. The second book in the series, Legacy of the Ghost should be out sometime in May. It will also start with an introductory price of 0.99 cents.
> 
> I realize (as I've read here) that most have probably stored it on their kindle while they read other things. Those that may have gotten to Shadow, I would love to hear what you think of it. I'll start a thread for that sometime tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tanner


I purchased it for the bargain price. And will move it to me short list so that I can provide a reveiw soon.


----------



## MaureenH

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this forum.
> I have a YA novel that I hope some of you might want to check out, titled BALING. I have it listed at 0.99, and it is only available on Kindle.
> Currently no one has reviewed it, so if some one does read it, and would like to post a review, I would be most appreciative.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238469132&sr=1-1
> Thanks for letting me plug my book!
> Carol Hanrahan


I'm not a young adult, but the description your book sounds like a charming light read and growing up on a dairy farm, I couldn't resist. Will post a review after I read it. Thanks.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thank you so much Maureen!  I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Tanner Artesz

geoffthomas said:


> I purchased it for the bargain price. And will move it to me short list so that I can provide a reveiw soon.


Thanks geoffthomas! I hope you enjoy the adventure.

Tanner


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This topic is now closed. For the April 2009 Bargain books go to
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6259.0.html

Go to the first message of this topic for the link to the prior month's Bargain Books

Betsy


----------

